# Il verde, il grano, la pecunia, i schei



## LDS (2 Luglio 2016)

è un argomento che io reputo interessante.

a me i soldi sono sempre piaciuti, come a tutti immagino, ho sempre dato il massimo per poterne guadagnare di più.

io non sono ricco proprio per niente, perchè per me essere ricco significa guadagnare 6 zeri all'anno, ognuno ha la sua idea di ricchezza.

probabilmente per l'amministratore delegato della telecom al fayed è quello veramente ricco e per al fayed, bill gates è quello ricco.

è una questione di proporzioni.


ad ogni modo, io lavoro tutti i giorni, 6/7 quasi sempre soprattutto durante questo periodo, perciò non ho nemmeno il tempo di uscire e spenderli i soldi.

vado fuori a cena 1 o 2 volte al mese visto che le altre lavoro.

Quando vado fuori a cena normalmente spendo dai 250 ai 600 euro, capita più spesso che ne spenda 300, la media quella è.

e' fuori di testa? è una pazzia? 

300 euro sono un po' meno del 10% del mio stipendio che io dedico ad una cosa che amo, ovvero la gastronomia.

c'è un sacco di gente che guadagna 1000-1200 euro al mese e che fuma un pacchetto di sigarette al giorno.

6 x 30 = 180 euro al mese, ovvero quasi il 20% delle entrate per le sigarette.

io non faccio i conti a nessuno, mi posso permettere una vita senza pensieri e senza preoccupazioni, però di leggere puttanate onestamente non mi va.

Io ho avuto tutto dalla mia vita, perso tutto e riguadagnato tutto con grandi sacrifici, con determinazione e con molta caparbietà.

Ho lavorato in banca in italia, ero responsabile del trentino alto adige a 25 anni, avevo una carriera stupenda davanti ed ho perso tutto ritrovandomi in mezzo ad una strada con il culo per aria con tutti i miei progetti sfumati, con gente che mi rubava soldi dallo stipendio, sono finito all'ospedale per delle crisi di nervi, ho perso la mia compagna, e una mattina mi sono guardato allo specchio e mi sono detto: che si fa?

resti a compatirti e a dirti quanto è ingiusta la vita o ti dai da fare e fai altro?

bè ho fatto altro, mi sono messo a studiare qualcosa che amavo, ho fatto enormi sacrifici, sono partito, ho lasciato l'Italia, la comodità di stare in famiglia protetto, me ne sono andato da solo con 1 euro in tasca, sono finito in un paese che non mi accolto a braccia aperte, dove non sapevo parlare nemmeno come un bambino di 2 anni, ma ci sono riuscito.

oggi quando rientro in italia e vedo i miei compagni che mi dicono che sono stato fortunato e che loro arrancano con 900 euro al mese mi fanno incazzare.

io non sono stato fortunato proprio per un cazzo.
mi sono fatto il culo quadro, cosa che la gente non vuole fare, perciò mi fanno girare i coglioni.

ma dove cazzo sta la fortuna? nello studiare il doppio degli altri? invece che andare a dormire studiare la notte un'altra lingua? e cos'è fortuna questa?
uscire primo dalla scuola più importante del mondo è fortuna? no, io ho passato giorni, notti intere a studiare senza mai uscire dalla cazzo di stanza mentre la gente si divertiva.

qualsiasi cosa io abbia fatto ho sempre cercato di ottenere il massimo, perchè essere il numero 2 è un fallimento.

ci sono persone nate per fare una vita normale, e persone nate per fare la differenza. 
per fare la differenza bisogna impegnarsi ad un livello che la persona normale non capirà mai.


una semplice considerazione dopo una giornata / nottata di lavoro estenuante e non si prospetta più semplice questa sera.

concludo con: io non ostento proprio niente, perchè non c'ho un cazzo. non muoio di fame e posso permettermi di vivere bene.

ma sono anche quello che fa più mance di tutti, la gente apprezza e vede la differenza.

io parlo la lingua di tutti i clienti quando posso. pure il russo, riesco ad arrabattarmi e a farmi capire e capisco cosa mi dicono quando parlano lentamente.
e il miliardario russo quando gli risolvi i problemi nella sua lingua ti copre d'oro poi.

ma non è fortuna, mi sono messo a studiarlo il cazzo di russo, ed è cazzo difficile il russo.


passate una buona giornata.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2016)

Il problema è che sei tanto ma tanto confuso.
Confondi soldi con valore, confondi soddisfazione intrinseca con soddisfazione estrinseca. Sei tanto insicuro e ti rappresenti male, proprio perché cerchi apprezzamento e valore e vuoi credere che l'apprezzamento passi attraverso i soldi e contemporaneamente vorresti che il sacrificio venisse riconosciuto.
Mi fai pensare a "La vita è bella", film ruffiano che non mi piace molto, però il personaggio del cameriere che crede di aver instaurato un rapporto con il nazista mi è venuto in mente leggendoti.
 Non hai più vent'anni e se non riesci a placare e ordinare i sentimenti confusi dentro di te farai fatica a sapere dove condurre la tua vita.


----------



## LDS (2 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che sei tanto ma tanto confuso.
> Confondi soldi con valore, confondi soddisfazione intrinseca con soddisfazione estrinseca. Sei tanto insicuro e ti rappresenti male, proprio perché cerchi apprezzamento e valore e vuoi credere che l'apprezzamento passi attraverso i soldi e contemporaneamente vorresti che il sacrificio venisse riconosciuto.
> Mi fai pensare a "La vita è bella", film ruffiano che non mi piace molto, però il personaggio del cameriere che crede di aver instaurato un rapporto con il nazista mi è venuto in mente leggendoti.
> Non hai più vent'anni e se non riesci a placare e ordinare i sentimenti confusi dentro di te farai fatica a sapere dove condurre la tua vita.


mi piace quello che scrivi, e potrebbe anche essere vero. 

e si ho sempre cercato di avere un riconoscimento per i miei sacrifici, ma sono abbastanza soddisfatto di quello che ho attenuto e sono più che convinto che quello che faccio è riconosciuto come valore.

io non ho bisogno di instaurare nessun rapporto con i miei clienti, non facciamo la stessa vita, gente che spende 5-6-10-15 mila euro per una serata, apparteniamo a 2 galassie differenti.

io non li servo solo al ristorante, ma gli ho costruito un paio di cave, li consiglio su cosa comprare, quando, gli spiego la differenza fra un vino e l'altro così possono fare i belli con i loro clienti.

mi pagano per farlo, sono dei servizi, punto.

la mia vita è ad un bivio perchè il libanese sembra veramente intenzionato a comprarmi, perciò a fine agosto, vedrò cosa fare.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> è un argomento che io reputo interessante.
> 
> a me i soldi sono sempre piaciuti, come a tutti immagino, ho sempre dato il massimo per poterne guadagnare di più.
> 
> ...


Tu fai bene a spendere i soldi che guadagni come vuoi, probabilmente quando metterai su famiglia dovrai rivedere priorità nelle spese  
concordo con te che bisogna impegnarsi molto nella vita per vedere realizzati almeno in parte i propri obiettivi 
la tua precedente esperienza lavorativa andata male ti avrà fatto capire che non sempre l'impegno e/o il sacrificio da i frutti sperati 
io a 20 anni me ne sono andata da casa per lavorare in un altra città, avevo avuto un'occasione lavorativa allettante e non ci ho pensato  due volte non tanto per il guadagno ( comunque molto buono ) quanto perché mi permetteva a 20 anni di essere totalmente indipendente, di poter vivere da sola in un luogo tutto mio e fare esperienza di vita lontano dal nido familiare e degli amici.
Sono stata fortunata e mi sono impegnata al tempo stesso 
capisco benissimo quindi il tuo orgoglio rispetto alle gratificazioni lavorative un po' meno la necessità di evidenziare puntigliosamente  che puoi permetterti di spendere  300 euro per una cena per due  
amche perché sicuramente qui dentro ci saranno persone che possono dire di vivere più agiatamente di te ma non è che sia così importante rimarcarlo, non credi  ? Non aggiunge o toglie nulla ai tuoi successi lavorativi che ti sei ampiamente meritato 
il consiglio che ti ha dato [MENTION=5281]Ecate[/MENTION] riguardo all'atteggiamento rispetto alla ricchezza mi sembra azzeccato


----------



## Horny (2 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> mi piace quello che scrivi, e potrebbe anche essere vero.
> 
> e si ho sempre cercato di avere un riconoscimento per i miei sacrifici, ma sono abbastanza soddisfatto di quello che ho attenuto e sono più che convinto che quello che faccio è riconosciuto come valore.
> 
> ...


Chi è' il libanese?


----------



## Alessandra (2 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] 

Qual è il problema?  Non devi render conto a nessuno,  no? Che ti importa cosa dicono I tuoi amici in italia. 
Chi e' il libanese? Prossima meta Beirut?


----------



## Alessandra (2 Luglio 2016)

Ah ok....ho visto adesso che questo è il continuo dell'altro 3d.  Non capivo.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Chi è' il libanese?


E dai! Il Libanese, il Freddo, ecc


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2016)

*...*



LDS ha detto:


> è un argomento che io reputo interessante.
> 
> a me i soldi sono sempre piaciuti, come a tutti immagino, ho sempre dato il massimo per poterne guadagnare di più.
> 
> ...


Tu fai benone a spender al ristorante ciò che puoi e vuoi.

C'è chi li spende alla estetista, chi in palestra, chi in altro...

L importante a fine spesa io credo non sia chiedersi: ho fatto bene? 
Ma chiedersi: sono stato bene?

Se la risposta è si, tutto va bene.

Se guadagnassi cifre grosse, sul ristorante aumenterei il budget anche io...  e anche su mance e oboli vari


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2016)

E quindi?


----------



## Horny (2 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E dai! Il Libanese, il Freddo, ecc


 Brancolo nel buio, te lo giuro.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Brancolo nel buio, te lo giuro.


Anche io


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2016)

LdS dà per scontato che tutti leggano quello che scrive.
Io non so a cosa si riferisce. Ho fatto una battuta su Romanzo criminale.


----------



## LDS (2 Luglio 2016)

Il Libanese è un miliardario che sta cercando di comprarmi per lavorare per lui incrementando di parecchio il mio stipendio!

Questo significherebbe abbandonare la mia vita attuale, quello che amo, quello che volevo fare e che sono riuscito ad ottenere per fare altro.
Molto ben pagato, ma che non rispecchia interamente quello che amo del mio lavoro !

Lo accompagnerò a Bordeaux a visitare un paio di chateaux, passeremo 3 giorni insieme a livello lavorativo e vedremo se c'è il feeling necessario per fare qualcosa.

Non ho bisogno di guadagnare di più, non mi serve niente di più, però non sono un coglione e se volessi un domani aprire un qualcosa di mio, lavorare per il libanese potrebbe essere un gran vantaggio.


Ad ogni modo 300 euro per una cena sono proporzionalmente meno di 25 sigarette al giorno.

Ma non fa effetto uno che dice: io fumo un pacchetto e mezzo al giorno; fa effetto chi dice che beve una bottiglia da 200 euro!


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2016)

Ho visto che c'è un utente che si chiama Cianciulli...
Se è discendente di quella Leonarda c'è pure caso che qui iniziamo a farci i soldi con il sapone aromatizzato al vino...
Escici!!!! Non sia mai!!!


----------



## LDS (2 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho visto che c'è un utente che si chiama Cianciulli...
> Se è discendente di quella Leonarda c'è pure caso che qui iniziamo a farci i soldi con il sapone aromatizzato al vino...
> Escici!!!! Non sia mai!!!



È chiatta ? Pelosa ?

Cellulite ? 

C'ha il grano ?

Ma io al momento faccio fatica ad immaginare di trovare una donna messa meglio!

Sto con una topa stupenda, 10 anni più giovane, più ricca e al momento sembra presa!

Ma solo un coglione potrebbe volere altro !


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> È chiatta ? Pelosa ?
> 
> Cellulite ?
> 
> ...


Ma che cazzo c'entra!!!!


----------



## LDS (2 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo c'entra!!!!


C'entra, con una chiatta pelosa non ci esco,

Sennò uscivo con te scusa...


----------



## Spot (2 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E quindi?


.


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> C'entra, con una chiatta pelosa non ci esco,
> 
> Sennò uscivo con te scusa...


Con me non devi uscire.
A me mi (!) devi amare!! 
Con me cenerai al Mc Donald's, un Happy Meal!!!


----------



## Horny (2 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> LdS dà per scontato che tutti leggano quello che scrive.
> Io non so a cosa si riferisce. Ho fatto una battuta su Romanzo criminale.


Ahhhh questo e' vero.
poi quando introduce un personaggio specifica subito che lavoro fa, pure se è la fidanzata o il suo ex.


----------



## Horny (2 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Con me non devi uscire.
> A me mi (!) devi amare!!
> Con me cenerai al Mc Donald's, un Happy Meal!!!


se fossi un uomo saresti il mio tipo di donna


----------



## Horny (2 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Il Libanese è un miliardario che sta cercando di comprarmi per lavorare per lui incrementando di parecchio il mio stipendio!
> 
> Questo significherebbe abbandonare la mia vita attuale, quello che amo, quello che volevo fare e che sono riuscito ad ottenere per fare altro.
> Molto ben pagato, ma che non rispecchia interamente quello che amo del mio lavoro !
> ...


senti caro,
a me uno che spende 300 euro 2 volte al mese per un ristorante per 4 non fa effetto,
anche a me capita ti offrire un brunch ai colleghi di team e spenderci 200 euro (guadagno parecchio meno di te) 
il fumo e' una dipendenza, quindi il tuo esempio fa a pugni con la logica.
il libanese mi pare un'ottima opportunità.
raccontami qualcosa in più? Che lavoro faresti per lui?


----------



## Ecate (2 Luglio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Ahhhh questo e' vero.
> poi quando introduce un personaggio specifica subito che lavoro fa, pure se è la fidanzata o il suo ex.


Roba che di regola a me fa arricciare pure le unghie


----------



## drusilla (2 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Il Libanese è un miliardario che sta cercando di comprarmi per lavorare per lui incrementando di parecchio il mio stipendio!
> 
> Questo significherebbe abbandonare la mia vita attuale, quello che amo, quello che volevo fare e che sono riuscito ad ottenere per fare altro.
> Molto ben pagato, ma che non rispecchia interamente quello che amo del mio lavoro !
> ...


Il libanese vuole comprarti.... in che senso? Le persone si comprano? Il tuo tariffario quale è?
Poi, come ti ha detto Fiammetta e altri, la cena può costare 300 o 3000, ma non è elegante dirlo. È cafone e da nuovo ricco. Affinati se vuoi non essere deriso da dietro con sorrisetti e battutine


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Roba che di regola a me fa arricciare pure le unghie


Fa arricciare le unghie !!!!:rotfl: ... Questa te la rubo  troppo Figa


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Roba che di regola a me fa arricciare pure le unghie


LdS ha i super poteri :mexican:


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> se fossi un uomo saresti il mio tipo di donna


Io qui dentro ho successo solo con le donne...   
La cosa non mi dispiace per niente!


----------



## Horny (2 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io qui dentro ho successo solo con le donne...
> La cosa non mi dispiace per niente!


ma chi se ne sbatte poi di qua dentro.
di persona avrai successo con gli uomini di certo.
Uomini al tuo livello diciamo


----------



## Horny (2 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> è un argomento che io reputo interessante.
> 
> a me i soldi sono sempre piaciuti, come a tutti immagino, ho sempre dato il massimo per poterne guadagnare di più.
> 
> ...


io provo a ragionare come fai tu.
ho studiato, mi sono impegnata, non ho ottenuto certi traguardi in parte per mia incapacità, in parte per circostanze al di fuori del mio controllo. 
Anche io mì sono risollevata e ho avuto qualche soddisfazione. Coi miei limiti.
Guadagno parecchio meno di te e ad esempio spendo il10% dello stipendio nell'attività sportiva agonistica di mio figlio dodicenne. 
Rinuncio alle vacanze per l'azienda e lavoro sino alle 7 e il fine settimana senza contropartita economica.
e quindi?
Mi sa che non sono una di quelle persone che tu dici nate per fare la differenza.


----------



## Bender (3 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Con me non devi uscire.
> *A me mi (!) devi amare!! *
> Con me cenerai al Mc Donald's, un Happy Meal!!!



vedi che sei romantica


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> ma chi se ne sbatte poi di qua dentro.
> di persona avrai successo con gli uomini di certo.
> Uomini al tuo livello diciamo


Ah io me ne sbatto infatti!  era una battuta perché mi fanno la "corte" le donne e trovo la cosa simpatica! 
Uomini al mio livello?! Non so se prenderlo come un complimento o no... :rotfl:
Comunque ho successo con pochi, ma buoni.


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> vedi che sei romantica


Tu mi vedi romantica, in realtà ero minacciosa e pure iettatrice!!!  :rotfl:


----------



## Bender (3 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu mi vedi romantica, in realtà ero minacciosa e pure iettatrice!!!  :rotfl:


io ho visto del bello in quella minaccia
il giorno che LDS andrà a mangiare al mc donald, sarà per il piacere di stare con la persona che lo accompagna e solo per lei senza bisogno di tutto il contorno.
" l'innamoramento è un disturbo dell'attenzione"


----------



## LDS (3 Luglio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> io provo a ragionare come fai tu.
> ho studiato, mi sono impegnata, non ho ottenuto certi traguardi in parte per mia incapacità, in parte per circostanze al di fuori del mio controllo.
> Anche io mì sono risollevata e ho avuto qualche soddisfazione. Coi miei limiti.
> Guadagno parecchio meno di età e ad esempio spendo il10% dello stipendio nell'attività sportiva agonistica di mio figlio dodicenne.
> ...


ho già fatto questo discorso decine e decine di volte con i miei ex compagni di classe e di università, parecchi dei quali si ritrovano a lavorare in un laboratorio a contare provette, o a fare i passa carte.

niente di sbagliato a chi lavora in posta, chi fa il commesso, il camionista, quello che fa le strisce in autostrada, il manovale, non tutti hanno le stesse ambizioni, le stesse pretese, la stessa voglia di fare qualcosa di diverso.

ti faccio un esempio semplice:
un mio grande amico quando avevamo 15 anni voleva fare l'autista di autobus, ha fatto dei lavori saltuari fino al 21 esimo anno di età, poi si è fatto tutte le patenti, ha preso tutte le abilitazioni possibili, ha cominciato a lavorare come autista, e ad oggi è 10 anni presto che fa questo di lavoro.

è felice come una pacchia, guadagna i suoi 1200 euro al mese, fa una vita normale, ha realizzato il suo sogno di quando era adolescente ed è contento così.

io ho sempre voluto di più per la mia vita, non mi sono mai accontentato, non mi accontento ora.

ho sempre cercato un modo per fare di più, per chiedere di più, per ottenere di più.

io lavoro per il ristorante, faccio consulenze private, insegno nelle scuole, faccio corsi motivazionali, ho assistito ad un progetto per una cave molto importante a saint tropez, ho tenuto svariate conferenze, sono finito in televisione in francia, e ad oggi non sono ancora contento e soddisfatto perchè so che posso fare di più.

non mi sono mai accontentato, non ho mai voluto una vita normale.

mi è costato tanti sacrifici, non ho una famiglia a 30 anni, i miei cari sono lontani, non sto partecipando alla crescita dei miei nipoti, non sono vicino a mio fratello che aspetta l'ennesimo figlio, non sono vicino a mia sorella che ha bisogno di me, non posso aiutare mio padre che a 70 anni ha avuto due tumori, non posso aiutare mia madre che non ce la fa più a mandare avanti la famiglia, non porto fuori il cane, non do da mangiare al gatto, non rido e scherzo quando torno a casa dal lavoro perchè sono le 5 del mattino e sto mettendo piede dentro casa ora.

posso tornare a casa in mercedes, posso fare andata e ritorno da new york in 2 giorni, posso andare dove voglio in vacanza e mi posso permettere quasi tutto quello che voglio, ma ci sono cose che non hanno prezzo.

è veramente molto raro poter avere entrambe le cose; carriera e famiglia.

non è detto che una sia meglio dell'altra, io ho scelto la carriera e tutto quello che ne comporta, i pro e i contro.

mio fratello ha scelto la famiglia, arranca a fine mese, non ce la fa mai, non sa dove sbattere la testa,non ha mai una lira in tasca e lavora come un dannato, ma ha una donna che lo ama al suo fianco, 2 figli ed aspetta il terzo.

in famiglia ce l'abbiamo bello bello l'esempio di due scelte di vita differenti.

nostra madre ci ama entrambi, ma sono abbastanza convinto che nonostante lei sia incredibilmente orgogliosa di tutto quello che sono riuscito a fare, sarà veramente contenta quando saprà che ho una famiglia e non dovrà più preoccuparsi se questa sarà la donna giusta.


----------



## LDS (3 Luglio 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> io ho visto del bello in quella minaccia
> il giorno che LDS andrà a mangiare al mc donald, sarà per il piacere di stare con la persona che lo accompagna e solo per lei senza bisogno di tutto il contorno.
> " l'innamoramento è un disturbo dell'attenzione"



guarda ci sono 2 cose di cui sono sicuro non succederanno mai:

mai con un uomo, mai con una donna cattolica.

ci posso aggiungere la terza, mai al mc donalds.


----------



## LDS (3 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Il libanese vuole comprarti.... in che senso? Le persone si comprano? Il tuo tariffario quale è?
> Poi, come ti ha detto Fiammetta e altri, la cena può costare 300 o 3000, ma non è elegante dirlo. È cafone e da nuovo ricco. Affinati se vuoi non essere deriso da dietro con sorrisetti e battutine


mi ha proposto di moltiplicare per 5 il mio stipendio.

le persone si comprano eccome se si comprano.


----------



## spleen (3 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ho già fatto questo discorso decine e decine di volte con i miei ex compagni di classe e di università, parecchi dei quali si ritrovano a lavorare in un laboratorio a contare provette, o a fare i passa carte.
> 
> niente di sbagliato a chi lavora in posta, chi fa il commesso, il camionista, quello che fa le strisce in autostrada, il manovale, non tutti hanno le stesse ambizioni, le stesse pretese, la stessa voglia di fare qualcosa di diverso.
> 
> ...


LDS Scusa un attimo, mi sfugge il senso di quello che scrivi. Dici: io ho fatto questo, io ho fatto quest' altro, posso permettermi questo, mi piacerebbe però quest' altro..... e con cio? 
Qualsiasi persona qui dentro potrebbe parlarti della sua condizione, del suo vissuto e delle sua aspirazioni. 
Vivi come vuoi? Fai quello che ti piace fare? Ottieni dalla vita quello che ti piace?
Bene, se sei così sicuro del fatto tuo, trovo ozioso scriverlo su un forum alle 5 di mattina della domenica.

Ritorno al discorso che ha fatto Brunetta, confondi spesso valore, con prezzo, con costo, con denaro.
La dignità delle persone non trascende dal contenuto delle loro tasche, nè dai titoli del loro biglietto da visita, nemmeno dalla loro scolarizzazione, dagli "umili" ho imparato talvolta cose meravigliose. Dai supponenti ben poco.

E ricordati sempre di una cosa: Difronte alla vita siamo tutti uguali, tutti col culo per terra. Nessuno rimane a far da semenza. Se per te, il senso della tua esistenza è fare quello che fai, bene, smetti almeno di considerare dei falliti quelli che vedono la loro vita in un' ottica diversa. Non ne hai titolo.


----------



## Ecate (3 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> mi ha proposto di moltiplicare per 5 il mio stipendio.
> 
> le persone si comprano eccome se si comprano.


Si comprano solo se sono in vendita.
E non ci sono solo i soldi, come prezzo. 
C'è chi si vende per soldi, chi per entrare o rimanere in una cerchia.
I soldi non fanno schifo a nessuno.
Ho perso molto tempo a discutere con persone mostruosamente classiste, travestite da progressisti illuminati e raffinati. 
Stamattina pure :unhappy:
Paradossalmente mi sono ritrovata a difendere gente derisa per comportamenti e affermazioni simili ai tuoi, anche se ovviamente meno marcati; il classismo immutabile di chi è abituato a pensare di avere un valore intrinseco inalienabile per qualcosa avvenuto ai tempi delle crociate mi sta di più sul cazzo di chi pensa di esserselo guadagnato con il duro lavoro e per l'entusiasmo si lascia prendere la mano. Sono comunque entrambi atteggiamenti irritanti.


----------



## disincantata (3 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ho già fatto questo discorso decine e decine di volte con i miei ex compagni di classe e di università, parecchi dei quali si ritrovano a lavorare in un laboratorio a contare provette, o a fare i passa carte.
> 
> niente di sbagliato a chi lavora in posta, chi fa il commesso, il camionista, quello che fa le strisce in autostrada, il manovale, non tutti hanno le stesse ambizioni, le stesse pretese, la stessa voglia di fare qualcosa di diverso.
> 
> ...



Tua madre   potresti aiutare sollevandola  da impegni fisici in casa e in mille altri modi, visto che guadagni bene.

Mi hai ricordato l'ultimo Natale in cui era vivo mio padre, non potevo saperlo ovvio, pero' ancora rimpiango di aver passato quel Natale e la settimana dopo in un bellissimo hotel, e mio padre era felice per noi, prima di partire sono andata da lui, gli ho riempito la casa di regali e di spesa per NATALE, ma niente mi ripagherebbe di piu' di aver passato 'anche' quell'ultimo NATALE con lui.

Riguardo ai soldi, credimi,  servono e risolvono problemi,  soprattutto di salute se puoi spendere tanti,  ma la felicita' si ottiene dall'avere vicino chi ami e ti ama, soprattutto i figli.

Io li spendo per loro i soldi, e molti, domani una partira' per mesi per un viaggio che mi da ansia, ma so che lei e' felice di fare questa esperienza,  e molto molto coraggiosa, ecco questa e' felicita'.

Ti auguro di capire che non c'e' niente che possa far felice come amare ed essere amati, motivo per cui poi se traditi si soffre.

Ed a proposito di cene costose, ne ho fatte molte, non ne ho nessuna nostalgia, rifiuto pure gli invii a cena ospite di amici se mi va di stare sola e felicemente. Poche sere fa. 

Riguardo al LIBANESE, sicuro sia un scelta giusta se dettata solo dal guadagno, visto che sei soddisfatto di quello che stai facendo? 

Aiuta i tuoi, si puo' fare anche stando lontani.

Visto che hai provato ad avere 1 solo euro i tasca, dovresti essere piu' modesto e non ostentare.

A me dispiace, ma nella mia famiglia le 3 persone piu' innfelici  sono quelle che possono permettersi di tutto, guadagni a 6 zeri, ma non si amano e la figlia ha gravissimi problemi nati dal comportamento assurdo della madre, infelice a sua volta perche' ha scelto l'agiatezza, alla quale dava un importanza estrema,  invece dell'amore vero. Ed inoltre i figli si annoiano di tutto, andare alla Maldive ogni NATALE una rottura, e deve pregarli,  assurdo. Bello partire con 2 musi lunghi per una vacanza!

Le mie strafelici di venire qui, dove da sempre se possono  passano le vacanze, posto splendido tra l'altro, ma semplicementè. 
Pure astemie  tutte e tre.  Niente vino alle cene.
E  convinte che meglio del papa' nessuno cucini niente.  

Rilassati e pensa ai tuoi genitori, dovrebbe darti piu' soddisfazione di una cena costosa!


----------



## Horny (3 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ho già fatto questo discorso decine e decine di volte con i miei ex compagni di classe e di università, parecchi dei quali si ritrovano a lavorare in un laboratorio a contare provette, o a fare i passa carte.
> 
> niente di sbagliato a chi lavora in posta, chi fa il commesso, il camionista, quello che fa le strisce in autostrada, il manovale, non tutti hanno le stesse ambizioni, le stesse pretese, la stessa voglia di fare qualcosa di diverso.
> 
> ...


Ma dove hai letto che ho rinunciato alla carriera per la famiglia?
E pure l'esempio dell'autista non c'entra nulla con quello che ti ho scritto io.
non ascolti.
non sei curioso degli altri.
con tutta la simpatia, perché strapagarti?


----------



## spleen (3 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Si comprano solo se sono in vendita.
> E non ci sono solo i soldi, come prezzo.
> C'è chi si vende per soldi, chi per entrare o rimanere in una cerchia.
> I soldi non fanno schifo a nessuno.
> ...


Personalmente continua a stupirmi qualsiasi atteggiamento classista. O meglio non a stupire in sè nè a irritare perchè in fondo lo trovo comico. Comico nel senso che mi sembra una recita teatrale, dove si cerca di indossare una maschera o recitare un ruolo privi di senso alcuno, quando è del tutto evidente che il mondo è un posto pericoloso e la vita riserva a tutti sberle mortificanti. Polli in batteria in attesa di essere macellati, i capponi di Renzo Tramaglino.
Non c'è vizio peggiore di quello di mettersi difronte alla vita e al mondo pensando di "meritare", e di farsi delle fisime sul motivo per cui meritare, non lo sanno in fondo che ce n' è per tutti?


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2016)

*...*



LDS ha detto:


> mi ha proposto di moltiplicare per 5 il mio stipendio.
> 
> le persone si comprano eccome se si comprano.


In effetti, se oggi qualcuno mi proponesse di quintuplicare il mio stipendio, non vedo perché dovrei dirgli di no.... 
A me mi comprerebbero senza troppa fatica, a quelle condizioni, a meno che si tratti di un lavoro illecito perché non dovrei accettare..?

Ognuno ha i suoi prezzi, comunque, non è detto sia solo denaro... Anche se il denaro fa gola, perché apre molte porte altrimenti precluse...

Se fossi generoso, con molto più denaro potrei esser molto più generoso, ad esempio...


----------



## Horny (3 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In effetti, se oggi qualcuno mi proponesse di quintuplicare il mio stipendio, non vedo perché dovrei dirgli di no....
> A me mi comprerebbero senza troppa fatica, a quelle condizioni, a meno che si tratti di un lavoro illecito perché non dovrei accettare..?
> ..


Magari perché il lavoro e' nella striscia di Gaza.....altrimenti che senso avrebbe offrire a chicchessia cinque volte lo stipendio?


----------



## Horny (3 Luglio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tua madre   potresti aiutare sollevandola  da impegni fisici in casa e in mille altri modi, visto che guadagni bene.
> 
> Mi hai ricordato l'ultimo Natale in cui era vivo mio padre, non potevo saperlo ovvio, pero' ancora rimpiango di aver passato quel Natale e la settimana dopo in un bellissimo hotel, e mio padre era felice per noi, prima di partire sono andata da lui, gli ho riempito la casa di regali e di spesa per NATALE, ma niente mi ripagherebbe di piu' di aver passato 'anche' quell'ultimo NATALE con lui.
> 
> ...


ciao,
ieri ti pensavo.
chissà se riesci a farti intendere.


----------



## Ecate (3 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In effetti, se oggi qualcuno mi proponesse di quintuplicare il mio stipendio, non vedo perché dovrei dirgli di no....
> [...]


Se lo sarà chiesto anche quel l'imprenditore che è andato a lavorare per il dittatore della Guinea Equatoriale e poi, credo per uno scazzo personale, è finito in prigione.
Il guadagno facile ha i suoi rischi, anche se non è illegale.


----------



## Horny (3 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> recitare un ruolo privi di senso alcuno, quando è del tutto evidente che il mondo è un posto pericoloso e la vita riserva a tutti sberle mortificanti.?


Esatto!
magari il libanese lo spedisce a coltivare patate  :sonar:


----------



## Ecate (3 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Personalmente continua a stupirmi qualsiasi atteggiamento classista. O meglio non a stupire in sè nè a irritare perchè in fondo lo trovo comico. Comico nel senso che mi sembra una recita teatrale, dove si cerca di indossare una maschera o recitare un ruolo privi di senso alcuno, quando è del tutto evidente che il mondo è un posto pericoloso e la vita riserva a tutti sberle mortificanti. Polli in batteria in attesa di essere macellati, i capponi di Renzo Tramaglino.
> Non c'è vizio peggiore di quello di mettersi difronte alla vita e al mondo pensando di "meritare", e di farsi delle fisime sul motivo per cui meritare, non lo sanno in fondo che ce n' è per tutti?


A me invece mette una grande tristezza perché ha inquinato alla base i rapporti affettivi tra i miei familiari, rovinandomi l'infanzia. 
Piccoli fastidi continua a darmene. 
Le velate domande sul perché i miei bambini non frequentino _di più _il tal bambino o _così tanto _quell'altro se fatte nel giorno sbagliato mi procurano un travaso di bile.


----------



## Ecate (3 Luglio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Magari perché il lavoro e' nella striscia di Gaza.....altrimenti che senso avrebbe offrire a chicchessia cinque volte lo stipendio?


E magari vuole un barboncino ammaestrato.
Bisogna conoscersi bene per accettare certi incarichi


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tua madre   potresti aiutare sollevandola  da impegni fisici in casa e in mille altri modi, visto che guadagni bene.
> 
> Mi hai ricordato l'ultimo Natale in cui era vivo mio padre, non potevo saperlo ovvio, pero' ancora rimpiango di aver passato quel Natale e la settimana dopo in un bellissimo hotel, e mio padre era felice per noi, prima di partire sono andata da lui, gli ho riempito la casa di regali e di spesa per NATALE, ma niente mi ripagherebbe di piu' di aver passato 'anche' quell'ultimo NATALE con lui.
> 
> ...


Sei da verde


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Horny ha detto:


> Magari perché il lavoro e' nella striscia di Gaza.....altrimenti che senso avrebbe offrire a chicchessia cinque volte lo stipendio?


non saprei... 
del resto i mercenari sono sempre esistiti.....


----------



## LDS (3 Luglio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Magari perché il lavoro e' nella striscia di Gaza.....altrimenti che senso avrebbe offrire a chicchessia cinque volte lo stipendio?


e che ne so perchè mi ha proposto per lavorare per lui.

vuole che l'accompagni di già a bordeaux a visitare gli chateaux, mi vuole dare carta bianca per comprare i vini che io reputo adatti all'investimento.

ci sono società di investimento che acquistano ogni anno una determinata quantità di vino ( 20-30 mila bottiglie ), che non spostano, e che rivendono 6-7 anni dopo ad un prezzo molto maggiore.

Ad esempio pontet canet 2009 oggi costa 220 euro tipo a bottiglia, e quando è uscito stava alla metà, quindi in 7 anni l'investimento ha fruttato già il 100%.

se mi troverò bene, non è un pazzo, cosa che non credo, non gli dirò di no, mica sono coglione.


----------



## spleen (3 Luglio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Esatto!
> magari il libanese lo spedisce a coltivare patate  :sonar:


Hahahahahahaha  
Ma no, magari lo copre di soldi e onori, ma non è questo il punto. 
Il punto è trovare un senso al di là di tutto questo, dove il successo, la fama, il denaro non siano un metro di misura del valore delle persone e degli eventi ma solo sfondo momentaneo della vita.


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> se mi troverò bene, non è un pazzo, cosa che non credo, non gli dirò di no, mica sono coglione.


Sai quanta gente non sembra pazza e poi invece ti taglia a fettine e ti sotterra in giardino?! 
Ehhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## LDS (3 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> LDS Scusa un attimo, mi sfugge il senso di quello che scrivi. Dici: io ho fatto questo, io ho fatto quest' altro, posso permettermi questo, mi piacerebbe però quest' altro..... e con cio?
> Qualsiasi persona qui dentro potrebbe parlarti della sua condizione, del suo vissuto e delle sua aspirazioni.
> Vivi come vuoi? Fai quello che ti piace fare? Ottieni dalla vita quello che ti piace?
> Bene, se sei così sicuro del fatto tuo, trovo ozioso scriverlo su un forum alle 5 di mattina della domenica.
> ...



ma non lo faccio, fino a quando non sento qualcuno lamentarsi.

non ti lamenti di avere una vita difficile senza una lira in tasca se non hai studiato in passato.
o il tuo cognome è rotschild o rockefeller, o altrimenti bisogna darsi da fare per ottenere qualcosa in questa vita.

e si, non ho mai concepito chi si accontenti di un lavoro in posta, di un posto al comune.
non l'ho veramente mai concepito come non si possa aspirare a fare qualcosa di più nella vita.


posso capire l'insegnate che è una vocazione per parecchi,

ma l'impiegato alle poste o in comune, quello non lo capisco proprio.

una vita intera a mettere due timbri su un foglio di carta. Come si possa voler fare questo nella vita, non ha veramente senso per me.


----------



## LDS (3 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sai quanta gente non sembra pazza e poi invece ti taglia a fettine e ti sotterra in giardino?!
> Ehhhhhhhhh!!!!


basta che mi lascia un apri bottiglie nella sua cave se mi deve rinchiudere da qualche parte.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ma non lo faccio, fino a quando non sento qualcuno lamentarsi.
> 
> non ti lamenti di avere una vita difficile senza una lira in tasca se non hai studiato in passato.
> o il tuo cognome è rotschild o rockefeller, o altrimenti bisogna darsi da fare per ottenere qualcosa in questa vita.
> ...


Hai in concezione un po' antica dei vari tipi di lavoro 
sembri nato negli anni settanta e rimasto lì


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Ecate ha detto:


> Se lo sarà chiesto anche quel l'imprenditore che è andato a lavorare per il dittatore della Guinea Equatoriale e poi, credo per uno scazzo personale, è finito in prigione.
> Il guadagno facile ha i suoi rischi, anche se non è illegale.


Indubbiamente...
Ma forse lui vuol dire che si sente molto gratificato se qualcuno gli offre molto di più x lavorar con lui...

Io almeno personalmente mi sentirei molto gratificato nel sapere che qualcuno vuole assolutamente le mie prestazioni professionali al punto di pagarmi molto di più di quanto guadagno...

Al di la della scelta, che starà a lui

Io almeno l ho capita cosi...

Anche perché, non so voi, ma io a stamani quel qualcuno non ce l ho..


----------



## LDS (3 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai in concezione un po' antica dei vari tipi di lavoro
> sembri nato negli anni settanta e rimasto lì


magari sono vecchio dentro.

in realtà l'impiegato alle poste invece cosa fa di speciale?

mio fratello di 16 anni potrebbe farlo senza problemi


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> basta che mi lascia un apri bottiglie nella sua cave se mi deve rinchiudere da qualche parte.


Ti legherà nella sua cave e poi ti farà la tortura cinese con le sue bottiglie... Una goccia via l'altra...plin...plin...plin...plin...plin...
Ovviamente non ti sarà possibile berlo e tutto quell'oro andrà sprecato sulla tua fronte...plin...plin...plin...plin...plin...


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2016)

Comunque sono d'accordo con lds sulla relatività della ricchezza... io mi sento ricco, e non è un modo di dire mi sento davvero ricco, col mio stipendio.


----------



## spleen (3 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ma non lo faccio, fino a quando non sento qualcuno lamentarsi.
> 
> non ti lamenti di avere una vita difficile senza una lira in tasca se non hai studiato in passato.
> o il tuo cognome è rotschild o rockefeller, o altrimenti bisogna darsi da fare per ottenere qualcosa in questa vita.
> ...


Quello che secondo me ti è poco chiaro è che quel "qualcosa in più dalla vita" non coincide sempre con la tua visione.

Per te sarà una cosa, per Madre Teresa di Calcutta un'altra, per Rockefeller un' altra. Per l'impiegato della posta un'altra ancora e tu non hai titolo per giudicare gli obbiettivi altrui, le altrui capacità e l'altrui vita.
L' "ovvove" della altrui mediocrità finisce dentro al cesso nel momento stesso in cui affiora la nostra umanità e la nostra sostanziale (sostanziale, non apparente) eguaglianza di fronte al destino.
Mia cognata, persona mediocre, secondo il tuo metro di misura, sacrifica i suoi migliori anni di vita nell'assistere col marito il suocero con l'alzaimer e io mi guardo bene dal considerarla una persona mediocre.
Non so se mi sono spiegato.


----------



## LDS (3 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Indubbiamente...
> Ma forse lui vuol dire che si sente molto gratificato se qualcuno gli offre molto di più x lavorar con lui...
> 
> Io almeno personalmente mi sentirei molto gratificato nel sapere che qualcuno vuole assolutamente le mie prestazioni professionali al punto di pagarmi molto di più di quanto guadagno...
> ...


potrebbe essere veramente un cambiamento totale nella mia vita.

ho un progetto di aprire un locale in italia mettendo a frutto la mia esperienza, la mia passione e le mie conoscenze, ma mi ci vogliono tanti di quei soldi per fare quello che voglio, che è una cosa che potrò fare in 10 anni probabilmente.

però se avessi la fortuna di trovare qualcuno che mi sponsorizza, o mi stra paga per quello che faccio, in 3 anni potrei riuscire a farlo.

abbiamo discusso per parecchio con lui e il figlio, le loro idee mi piacciono, per come li ho visti io in un mese quasi tutti i giorni, mi sembrano delle persone sane di mente.
andare a bordeaux insieme a settembre non sarà sicuramente una coglionata per vedere anche che tipo di vita fanno e cosa, come, dove e quando io dovrei lavorare per loro.

ogni tanto vengono a cena con dei loro amici americani che a loro volta sono amatori di vino e visto che ci sono stato in california, ho speso tante ore a studiare il vino americano, ho visitato cantine, sono stato ospitato a destra e sinistra, so di cosa parlo.
una volta un loro cliente americano fu stupito che ne sapessi più di lui che lavora nel settore.

aspetteremo settembre visto che partono in vacanza per 2 mesi ( è un bel lol, perchè vivono in vacanza, ma tant'è ), vedremo poi se sono state solo parole al vento, o se ci sarà qualcosa che si concretizza.

fino a quando non vedo l'assegno non credo a niente, però mi aiuta a sognare, che non è male nemmeno.

il mio locale a milano prende forma nei miei sogni grazie a queste chiacchierate e la cosa mi piace parecchio.


----------



## LDS (3 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello che secondo me ti è poco chiaro è che quel "qualcosa in più dalla vita" non coincide sempre con la tua visione.
> 
> Per te sarà una cosa, per Madre Teresa di Calcutta un'altra, per Rockefeller un' altra. Per l'impiegato della posta un'altra ancora e tu non hai titolo per giudicare gli obbiettivi altrui, le altrui capacità e l'altrui vita.
> L' "ovvove" della altrui mediocrità finisce dentro al cesso nel momento stesso in cui affiora la nostra umanità e la nostra sostanziale (sostanziale, non apparente) eguaglianza di fronte al destino.
> ...


va bene.

come vuoi tu.

io resto della mia idea che a 24-25 anni quando sei uscito dall'università il tuo obiettivo non dovrebbe essere quello di fare il concorso pubblico per entrare a fare il bibliotecario,
non dovrebbe essere il concorso pubblico per fare l'impiegato comunale.

ci sono dei lavori che sono delle vocazioni come:

l'insegnante, il militare, il poliziotto, il cuoco, il medico.

e ce ne sono che a 24 anni è una vergogna voler aspirare a fare.

o tu ( non so se ne abbia di figli ) aspiri che tuo figlio un domani sia impiegato allo sportello alle poste, per cortesia.

niente contro l'impiegato alle poste, dico solo per dire.


----------



## Ecate (3 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ma non lo faccio, fino a quando non sento qualcuno lamentarsi.
> 
> non ti lamenti di avere una vita difficile senza una lira in tasca se non hai studiato in passato.
> o il tuo cognome è rotschild o rockefeller, o altrimenti bisogna darsi da fare per ottenere qualcosa in questa vita.
> ...


Sì sì, però qualche post più indietro hai preso per babbei quelli che stan dietro alle provette

può essere una vocazione pure quella


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sì sì, però qualche post più indietro hai preso per babbei quelli che stan dietro alle provette
> 
> può essere una vocazione pure quella


Ma perché non è aspirazione anche fare l'impiegato comunale? 
Magari non a livello lavorativo, ma personale.
Avere la certezza di un'entrata fissa, piccola, ma sicura, la certezza dei giorni di riposo, la certezza di poter andare a prendere i propri figli a scuola e non lasciarli alle babysitter, la certezza di vederli crescere, la certezza di quell'idea di famiglia che LDS tanto invidia e a cui aspira.
Ognuno ha le sue aspirazioni, anche la capacità e la voglia di accontentarsi e di ringraziare per il poco che si ha dovrebbe essere visto in maniera positiva e non denigrato.

Ps: chi sta dietro alle provette non solo ha un'aspirazione, ma appartiene a quella categoria di persone che permette alla fine ai grandi sommelier di tenere sotto controllo le cirrosi che si fanno venire. Mica per l'alcol, ma per i travasi di bile.


----------



## Ecate (3 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perché non è aspirazione anche fare l'impiegato comunale?
> *Magari non a livello lavorativo, ma personale.*
> Avere la certezza di un'entrata fissa, piccola, ma sicura, la certezza dei giorni di riposo, la certezza di poter andare a prendere i propri figli a scuola e non lasciarli alle babysitter, la certezza di vederli crescere, la certezza di quell'idea di famiglia che LDS tanto invidia e a cui aspira.
> Ognuno ha le sue aspirazioni, anche la capacità e la voglia di accontentarsi e di ringraziare per il poco che si ha dovrebbe essere visto in maniera positiva e non denigrato.
> ...


Siiii 
ma il tutto parte assumendo per assurdo il postulato di LSD
che si cerca con la maieutica di ridimensionare.
Da "no dindi=vita indegna" siamo già arrivati a "no ambizioni professionali=vita indegna"
allora per confermare i passi avanti fatti ("insegnare può essere ok perché anche se non ci sono i dindi per qualcuno è una vocazione) volevo rimarcare, perché anche le povere provette non portano soldoni

Pian piano arriviamo anche lì, ma bisogna andar per gradi e a passi sicuri

tu corri, ragazza mia
:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> magari sono vecchio dentro.
> 
> in realtà l'impiegato alle poste invece cosa fa di speciale?
> 
> mio fratello di 16 anni potrebbe farlo senza problemi


Ma ci vado spesso per acquisire data certa su documenti e un impiegato delle poste ormai è orientato al commerciale, da quel che vedo per lo più vende prodotti


----------



## spleen (3 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> va bene.
> 
> come vuoi tu.
> 
> ...


Io aspiro che i miei figli siano felici, da impiegati delle poste o da mega direttorre generale, a me (in tutta onestà) non importa.
E spero in particolar modo non si facciano dettare le aspirazioni della loro vita da dei mentecatti che pensano in funzione solo di soldi, successo, consenso.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2016)

*...*



LDS ha detto:


> potrebbe essere veramente un cambiamento totale nella mia vita.
> 
> ho un progetto di aprire un locale in italia mettendo a frutto la mia esperienza, la mia passione e le mie conoscenze, ma mi ci vogliono tanti di quei soldi per fare quello che voglio, che è una cosa che potrò fare in 10 anni probabilmente.
> 
> ...


Capisco le tue ambizioni...

Peraltro lavoro anche col vino e quindi capisco la tua passione x il vino...

Come saprai è una vita fatta di passione e sacrificio, molti viticultori sono persone che fanno una vita semplice e a contatto con la terra...

Attraverso la loro ambizione a migliorare il loro prodotto, possono anche nutrire aspirazioni come la tua..

E la loro molto spesso è una vita semplicissima... 

Quello che voglio dire è che anche chi ha stili di vita diversi dal nostro, e ambizioni diverse dalle nostre, a volte inforca ambizioni nostre.... Che possiamo coltivare grazie a loro..

Il lavoro del contadino viticultore ad esempio, lo consideri nobile o incomprensibile...?

Perché senza quello non c'è vino.....


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Siiii
> ma il tutto parte assumendo per assurdo il postulato di LSD
> che si cerca con la maieutica di ridimensionare.
> Da "no dindi=vita indegna" siamo già arrivati a "no ambizioni professionali=vita indegna"
> ...




Mi fa perdere la pazienza!


----------



## Falcor (3 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Io aspiro che i miei figli siano felici, da impiegati delle poste o da mega direttorre generale, a me (in tutta onestà) non importa.
> E spero in particolar modo non si facciano dettare le aspirazioni della loro vita da dei mentecatti che pensano in funzione solo di soldi, successo, consenso.


Non posso verdarti quindi te lo do virtuale.

La felicità non la dà l'impiego nè il guadagno ma quanto si è felici nel fare quel lavoro e quanto ci si senta soddisfatti.

Si può guadagnare un milione di euro al mese ma tornare a casa e star solo come un cane nella propria torre di avorio.


----------



## Ecate (3 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Io aspiro che i miei figli siano felici, da impiegati delle poste o da mega direttorre generale, a me (in tutta onestà) non importa.
> E spero in particolar modo non si facciano dettare le aspirazioni della loro vita da dei mentecatti che pensano in funzione solo di soldi, successo, consenso.


Tutti speriamo che i nostri figli siano felici 
Non so bene cosa faccia la differenza
un po' la fa quanto siamo capaci di concepire e accettare un'idea di felicità lontano dalla nostra.
I miei genitori volevano per me determinate cose, perché quelle cose secondo loro sono la conditio sine qua non per la felicità, o meglio, senza le quali l'infelicità è garantita. Non hanno avuto la capacità di capire che quello che per loro era un piccolo scotto da pagare per me sarebbe stato mentalmente letale - e viceversa.
Io stessa avrei delle perplessità ad accettare alcune scelte di vita da parte dei miei figli... Proprio perché stento a credere che possano portare ad una visione della vita serena. 
Per dire: se mio figlio tra una decina d'anni fremesse dedicando tutte le sue energie per passare ai provini di X factor, non sarei entusiasta.


----------



## spleen (3 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non posso verdarti quindi te lo do virtuale.
> 
> La felicità non la dà l'impiego nè il guadagno ma quanto si è felici nel fare quel lavoro e quanto ci si senta soddisfatti.
> 
> Si può guadagnare un milione di euro al mese ma tornare a casa e star solo come un cane nella propria torre di avorio.


Ti ringrazio, trovo che il nostro modo di vivere sia ossessionato e ossessivo. Vivere nell 'ansia di apparire, di apparire poveri poi, che orrore! Omologati come supposte nei blister, valori da fotocopia, da rotocalco rosa.
Mi vengono in mente i filmetti dei Vanzina, con i parvenue che fanno di tutto per "essere" attraverso l'avere o non potendo "sembrare".
Ma per chi? ma per cosa? Ma per che?
E' così difficile da capire che la nostra cassa da morto non avrà tasche? E che i metri di misura della nostra vita sono soggettivi a appartengono a noi soli? E che tutti ci puliamo il culo allo stesso modo dopo aver defecato?
Mah.


----------



## spleen (3 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Tutti speriamo che i nostri figli siano felici
> Non so bene cosa faccia la differenza
> un po' la fa quanto siamo capaci di concepire e accettare un'idea di felicità lontano dalla nostra.
> I miei genitori volevano per me determinate cose, perché quelle cose secondo loro sono la conditio sine qua non per la felicità, o meglio, senza le quali l'infelicità è garantita. Non hanno avuto la capacità di capire che quello che per loro era un piccolo scotto da pagare per me sarebbe stato mentalmente letale - e viceversa.
> ...


Vengo da una famiglia profondamente "giacobina". Ai miei genitori "fregava letteralmente un cazzo" di cosa avrei fatto nella vita, i paletti erano solo per la faccenda dell' onestà e della cultura che sono una specie di tormentone di famiglia. (mio nonno ad esempio, se fosse stato un po meno rigido da questo punto di vista si sarebbe potuto arricchire in modo vergognoso). Non che io disconosca il valore del denaro, io lavoro come tutti per questo, ma ho smesso molto presto di pensare che questo fosse il motivo dominante della mia vita.


----------



## Tradito? (3 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, trovo che il nostro modo di vivere sia ossessionato e ossessivo. Vivere nell 'ansia di apparire, di apparire poveri poi, che orrore! Omologati come supposte nei blister, valori da fotocopia, da rotocalco rosa.
> Mi vengono in mente i filmetti dei Vanzina, con i parvenue che fanno di tutto per "essere" attraverso l'avere o non potendo "sembrare".
> Ma per chi? ma per cosa? Ma per che?
> E' così difficile da capire che la nostra cassa da morto non avrà tasche? E che i metri di misura della nostra vita sono soggettivi a appartengono a noi soli? E che tutti ci puliamo il culo allo stesso modo dopo aver defecato?
> Mah.


E nell'ossessione dimentichiamo di vivere bene il presente.
io per necessita' nell'ultimo anno ho dovuto ridurre notevolmente le mie uscite, almeno per ora, ma l'influsso sul mio stato d'animo e sulla felicita' e'stato pressoche' nullo.
perche' nella ricerca del superfluo spesso dimentichiamo le cose necessarie.

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Falcor (3 Luglio 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> E nell'ossessione dimentichiamo di vivere bene il presente.
> io per necessita' nell'ultimo anno ho dovuto ridurre notevolmente le mie uscite, almeno per ora, ma l'influsso sul mio stato d'animo e sulla felicita' e'stato pressoche' nullo.
> perche' nella ricerca del superfluo spesso dimentichiamo le cose necessarie.
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Il problema è che spesso noi stessi pensiamo di non poter rinunciare a determinate cose. Poi arriva il momento in cui ci devi rinunciare volente o nolente e ti rendi conto che eran cose a cui si poteva rinunciare senza problemi.

Io ad esempio preferisco (avendo un budget limitatissimo) spender poco e male per il cibo a casa ma non rinunciare alla socialità spendendo per mangiare fuori un po' più spesso.


----------



## Tradito? (3 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Il problema è che spesso noi stessi pensiamo di non poter rinunciare a determinate cose. Poi arriva il momento in cui ci devi rinunciare volente o nolente e ti rendi conto che eran cose a cui si poteva rinunciare senza problemi.
> 
> Io ad esempio preferisco (avendo un budget limitatissimo) spender poco e male per il cibo a casa ma non rinunciare alla socialità spendendo per mangiare fuori un po' più spesso.


infatti, in questi casi ti accorgi di quello di cui non puoi fare a meno o di quello che ti e' sempre mancato

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ecate (3 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Vengo da una famiglia profondamente "giacobina". Ai miei genitori "fregava letteralmente un cazzo" di cosa avrei fatto nella vita,* i paletti erano solo per la faccenda dell' onestà e della cultura* che sono una specie di tormentone di famiglia. (mio nonno ad esempio, se fosse stato un po meno rigido da questo punto di vista si sarebbe potuto arricchire in modo vergognoso). Non che io disconosca il valore del denaro, io lavoro come tutti per questo, ma ho smesso molto presto di pensare che questo fosse il motivo dominante della mia vita.


A parole è stato così anche per me. Quando sono cresciuta un pochino e il mio futuro ha iniziato a prendere vagamente forma le belle parole si sono sgretolate.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Ecate ha detto:


> A parole è stato così anche per me. Quando sono cresciuta un pochino e il mio futuro ha iniziato a prendere vagamente forma le belle parole si sono sgretolate.


Vorresti dire che ai "tuoi occhi" di oggi quelle belle parole di allora erano una sorta di corridoio x instradarti in una precisa direzione..?


----------



## Ecate (3 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vorresti dire che ai "tuoi occhi" di oggi quelle belle parole di allora erano una sorta di corridoio x instradarti in una precisa direzione..?


Penso ci credessero anche loro. 
Le belle parole non costano nulla finché la realtà non le mette alla prova.
Un po' come le anime belle gay friendly, quando si accorgono che gay è proprio il figlio.
"Adesso che sei alle superiori è ora che inizi a frequentare ragazze come te"
per me è stata una brutta sorpresa, per loro è stata una brutta sorpresa la mia reazione


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Ecate ha detto:


> Penso ci credessero anche loro.
> Le belle parole non costano nulla finché la realtà non le mette alla prova.
> Un po' come le anime belle gay friendly, quando si accorgono che gay è proprio il figlio.
> "Adesso che sei alle superiori è ora che inizi a frequentare ragazze come te"
> per me è stata una brutta sorpresa, per loro è stata una brutta sorpresa la mia reazione


Capisco perfettamente...... Certo che ci credevano, non vi è motivo x dubitarne

Io stesso ammetto tranquillamente che in linea teorica, anche pensando a mio figlio,  sono pronto a sostenere  diverse cose, ma un domani alla prova pratica sulla mia pelle non saprei se ritrovare o smarrire improvvisamente quella coerenza....


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Vengo da una famiglia profondamente "giacobina". Ai miei genitori "fregava letteralmente un cazzo" di cosa avrei fatto nella vita, i paletti erano solo per la faccenda dell' onestà e della cultura che sono una specie di tormentone di famiglia. (mio nonno ad esempio, se fosse stato un po meno rigido da questo punto di vista si sarebbe potuto arricchire in modo vergognoso). *Non che io disconosca il valore del denaro, *io lavoro come tutti per questo, *ma ho smesso molto presto di pensare che questo fosse il motivo dominante della mia vita.*


La pensiamo allo stesso modo


----------



## Horny (3 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perché non è aspirazione anche fare l'impiegato comunale?
> Magari non a livello lavorativo, ma personale.
> Avere la certezza di un'entrata fissa, piccola, ma sicura, la certezza dei giorni di riposo, la certezza di poter andare a prendere i propri figli a scuola e non lasciarli alle babysitter, la certezza di vederli crescere, la certezza di quell'idea di famiglia che LDS tanto invidia e a cui aspira.
> Ognuno ha le sue aspirazioni, anche la capacità e la voglia di accontentarsi e di ringraziare per il poco che si ha dovrebbe essere visto in maniera positiva e non denigrato.
> ...


Verissimo.
e a volte tutte ste aspirazini di non mettere solo timbri ti portano a lavorare come un mulo, trascurare il proprio figlio, non ottenere particolari gratifiche


----------



## Tradito? (3 Luglio 2016)

e poi qualsiasi impiegato deve fare bene il proprio lavoro e non sempre e' facile. ed anche questo puo' essere motivo di orgoglio e soddisfazione


----------



## kikko64 (3 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Io aspiro che i miei figli siano felici, da impiegati delle poste o da mega direttorre generale, a me (in tutta onestà) non importa.
> E spero in particolar modo non si facciano dettare le aspirazioni della loro vita da dei mentecatti che pensano in funzione solo di soldi, successo, consenso.


Quoto.
Boh ... ma io sta cosa dei soldi non la capisco proprio ...  strano io eh
Spendere 300 euro per una cena ... sai che roba ... sai che soddisfazione 
che poi, se come dice LDS, è "poco meno del 10% del mio stipendio ..." non è che lui guadagni poi 'ste grandi cifre ... 
se tanto mi dà tanto io guadagno di più ... lavorando il giusto, senza sabati e domeniche ... e senza sbatterlo in faccia a nessuno ... senza considerare nessuno un "inferiore" ...
ma io con i miei soldi ho preferito costruirmi una famiglia (vabbè ... alla fine non mi è andata benissimo, ma ci sta ... non ho rimpianti), con i miei soldi preferisco mantenerci mia figlia all'università (fuori sede a Milano) che l'anno prossimo si laurea ... e poi ci manterrò anche la piccola che sta ancora al liceo ... e probabilmente anche mia moglie ... anche se lei ha deciso di lasciarmi  ...
Io con i soldi forse sarò riuscito a costruire qualcosa di buono ... se non altro forse riuscirò a dare un futuro a mie figlie ... sicuramente avrò insegnato loro che nella vita il denaro deve sempre essere considerato un mezzo e non fine ...
Alla fine della storia, cosa ci avrà fatto LDS con i suoi soldi ? cosa avrà lasciato che meriti di essere ricordato da qualcuno ?
Boh ... io sta cosa dei soldi non la capisco proprio ... strano io eh


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> C'entra, con una chiatta pelosa non ci esco,
> 
> Sennò uscivo con te scusa...


ma per mera curiosità mia, tu che tipo di sbronze ti prendi?   violente,malinconiche,lascive,depresse.....?


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> *io non sono ricco proprio per nient*e, perchè per me essere ricco significa guadagnare 6 zeri all'anno, ognuno ha la sua idea di ricchezza.
> 
> probabilmente per l'amministratore delegato della telecom al fayed è quello veramente ricco e per al fayed, bill gates è quello ricco.
> 
> ...



Scusa LDS, ma temo che le 3000 euro a Montecarlo valgano poco più delle 900 da noi, tenendo conto anche dei differenti costi della vita.
Che poi anche 3000 euro da noi sono un buon stipendio, ma non un ottimo stipendio.
A volte ho la sensazione che tu voglia credere di essere arrivato più degli altri, ma tutta questa invidia attorno a te non la vedo.


----------



## Ross (4 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Scusa LDS, ma temo che le 3000 euro a Montecarlo valgano poco più delle 900 da noi, tenendo conto anche dei differenti costi della vita.
> Che poi anche 3000 euro da noi sono un buon stipendio, ma non un ottimo stipendio.
> A volte ho la sensazione che tu voglia credere di essere arrivato più degli altri, ma tutta questa invidia attorno a te non la vedo.


Se aggiungiamo che lavora praticamente tutto l'anno e in orari di merda...tutta questa meraviglia di situazione a me non sembra.


----------



## Eratò (4 Luglio 2016)

Μa io non capisco perchè criticare le scelte altrui utilizzando un proprio criterio assoluttamente parziale e individuale...E poi rimanere sorpresi quando le proprie scelte di vita vengono criticate.Il percorso di ognuno è diverso ma se alla fine porta a renderlo felice e sereno qual'e il problema?Io conosco un maestro delle elementari che aveva come sogno quello di far il medico.La famiglia non lo poteva sostenere economicamente....Ha lavorato e anche il suo lavoro da maestro era una vocazione,ha guadagnato ed è riuscito a realizzare anche il suo sogno di diventare medico avviando poi un attivita privata...Se glielo chiedi ti dira che è stato sempre felice ma che ha avuto la fortuna di realizzare il suo sogno.Niente è piu temporaneo del definitivo basta non inseguire freneticamente ciò che è considerato successo per gli altri ma inseguire cio che viene considerato successo per noi stessi.E per alcuni potrebbe anche essere  la coltivazione di patate....Il problema non vedo.


----------



## LDS (4 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Scusa LDS, ma temo che le 3000 euro a Montecarlo valgano poco più delle 900 da noi, tenendo conto anche dei differenti costi della vita.
> Che poi anche 3000 euro da noi sono un buon stipendio, ma non un ottimo stipendio.
> A volte ho la sensazione che tu voglia credere di essere arrivato più degli altri, ma tutta questa invidia attorno a te non la vedo.


nel mio lavoro lo stipendio è una cosa, le mance sono un altra.

il mio stipendio non lo tocco nemmeno per vivere, come arriva lo spedisco tutto in italia.

io vivo di mance e ci vivo anche abbastanza bene.

quando faccio consulenze per costruire una cave vengo pagato, quando faccio conferenze vengo pagato, quando insegno vengo pagato, quando compro il vino per altri vengo pagato.

di entrate io ne ho parecchie e variegate.

io non devo suscitare nessuna invidia a nessuno perchè non me ne frega proprio niente.

il ricco per me colui il quale guadagna almeno 1 milione di euro all'anno, abbiamo una concezione diversa.

io non sono ricco proprio per niente e non voglio darmi nessuna aria.

non l'avete capito forse, ma è così.


----------



## sienne (5 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> è un argomento che io reputo interessante.
> 
> a me i soldi sono sempre piaciuti, come a tutti immagino, ho sempre dato il massimo per poterne guadagnare di più.
> 
> ...




Ciao

non riesco a farmi un idea, da che tipo d'ambiente tu provenga, per averti portato ad avere certe idee. Sembra, per come racconti, che solo tu hai fatto degli sforzi. Che solo tu hai ambizioni. Che solo tu sai cosa significa rimboccarsi le maniche. inoltre, rimboccarsi solo le maniche non basta. Ci vuole anche fortuna. La fortuna di essere liberi di poter decidere e fare e di trovarsi nel momento giusto al posto giusto. Il riuscire nel realizzarsi, richiede sempre più ingredienti. 

Il mondo è pieno di persone che fanno la differenza. In ogni ambito. Dal crescere con completa devozione un bimbo malato fino al medico che opera nel ambito del terzo mondo. Dal contadino che da anima e corpo in quello che fa, fino al carabiniere. Dallo sportivo al filosofo. 

Cosa ti porta a credere, che tu abbia una marcia in più rispetto ad altri? Chi prendi come punto di riferimento per arrivare a tale conclusione? Ti assicuro che nel mio mondo, tu stai nella media. Un ragazzo normale che si da da fare. Ed è giusto che sia così. 


sienne


----------



## bettypage (5 Luglio 2016)

Io vorrei porre l accento su due cose:
1)le passioni su cui investire: 
Personalmente cose come mangiare "firmato", vestire "firmato, acchittarsi con tanto di macchina da "arrivato",...per me non sono passioni che giustificano 10-20-30-40% ma sono tentativi di apparire per ciò che non si è. 
Faccio tanta fatica a capire chi va a mangiare fuori,si compra la macchina e la vacanza a rate e da parte non ha un becco di quattrino.
Le passioni sono cose che ti nutrono l anima tipo l 'arte. E allora potresti capire meglio che l impiegato postale (tipo bukoswki) accetta il suo impiegatuccio per poter scrivere in santa pace
 (Ma condivido che, in linea teorica, fare un lavoro che piace è molto bello, a prescindere dal guadagno).

2) per me i soldi contano, e li rispetto, e quindi non li butto nel cesso. Se la macchina mi serve di una certa potenza o affidabilità investo altrimenti non mi sento rappresentata da una scatola in lamiera. 
E ritengo che oltre l illegalità ci sia un concetto di etica. Una persona che offre soldi come il tuo libanese mi porterebbe a chiedermi da dove arrivano quei soldi. Per uno che se li piscia così, quanti affamati ci sono dietro? 

Ad ogni modo ognuno fa come gli pare, e tu mi sembri quantomeno  sincero nelle tue esternazioni, e sarà che sono una romantica ma ti leggo  come se volessi sempre il colpo di scena a smentirti.


----------



## brenin (5 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Μa io non capisco perchè criticare le scelte altrui utilizzando un proprio criterio assoluttamente parziale e individuale...E poi rimanere sorpresi quando le proprie scelte di vita vengono criticate.Il percorso di ognuno è diverso ma se alla fine porta a renderlo felice e sereno qual'e il problema?Io conosco un maestro delle elementari che aveva come sogno quello di far il medico.La famiglia non lo poteva sostenere economicamente....Ha lavorato e anche il suo lavoro da maestro era una vocazione,ha guadagnato ed è riuscito a realizzare anche il suo sogno di diventare medico avviando poi un attivita privata...Se glielo chiedi ti dira che è stato sempre felice ma che ha avuto la fortuna di realizzare il suo sogno.Niente è piu temporaneo del definitivo basta non inseguire freneticamente ciò che è considerato successo per gli altri ma inseguire cio che viene considerato successo per noi stessi.E per alcuni potrebbe anche essere  la coltivazione di patate....Il problema non vedo.


Concordo. E' una sua scelta di vita, non ha una famiglia da mantenere, ha entrate lecite e svolge una professione ( in un ambiente estremamente selettivo, ove puoi bruciarti dalla sera alla mattina ) che richiede una professionalità da tenere costantemente aggiornata. Però mi chiedo perchè talvolta incorra in giudizi e/o prese di posizione così " tranchant " , che - viste " dal di fuori " sembrano all'antitesi di tutto quello che ha saputo raggiungere.


----------



## LDS (6 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non riesco a farmi un idea, da che tipo d'ambiente tu provenga, per averti portato ad avere certe idee. Sembra, per come racconti, che solo tu hai fatto degli sforzi. Che solo tu hai ambizioni. Che solo tu sai cosa significa rimboccarsi le maniche. inoltre, rimboccarsi solo le maniche non basta. Ci vuole anche fortuna. La fortuna di essere liberi di poter decidere e fare e di trovarsi nel momento giusto al posto giusto. Il riuscire nel realizzarsi, richiede sempre più ingredienti.
> 
> ...



sono contento di sapere che nel tuo mondo sienne io sia un ragazzo normale, se fosse vero non ci sarebbe alcun problema di disoccupazione.

ma sono d'accordo con te, la svizzera è un'isola felice.

pensa che a ginevra il mio mestiere è pagato il 50% in più di quanto è pagato a montecarlo, che è pagato di già 4 volte di più che in italia.

la differenza la fanno le mance che a montecarlo sono inqualificabili.

se tu pensi che sia normale quello che ho fatto io nella mia vita a me fa molto piacere, poi quando leggo i giornali e vedo quello che succede realmente ho un'altra concezione della realtà.

fra i miei compagni di liceo e di università ce ne sta una sola che guadagna più di me ed è responsabile del mercato internazionale a boston per una multinazionale tedesca.

ce ne sono parecchi che sono ancora disoccupati, ce ne sono parecchi che fanno una vita a 1000 euro al mese e ce n'è qualcuno che è disperato che non sa cosa fare.

la parola fortuna mi urta i nervi.
io non sono stato fortunato. io sono stato molto sfortunato.

avevo un lavoro incredibilmente ben pagato, che ho perso per colpe non mie. mi hanno truffato sul lavoro, rubato dei soldi, ingannato e chi più ne ha, più ne metta.
mi sono ritrovato a casa in mutande con il niente in mano.

mi sono rialzato, ho ripreso a studiare e mi sono re inventato una nuova vita, ci sono riuscito, ho ottenuto quello che volevo dopo uno studio matto e disperatissimo, dopo tanti sacrifici e dopo tante ore spese sui libri.

la fortuna ce l'ha chi nasce con il cognome giusto, non io che mi sono fatto il culo.

io sono partito dall'Italia, dalla sicurezza della mia famiglia e sono finito in un paese dove non parlavo una parola, con la gente che mi prendeva per il culo a destra e a sinistra.
che ti credi? che sia stato facile?

sti cazzi proprio.

ce ne sta parecchia di gente che non si muove da casa propria perchè è più comodo, più semplice.
non è per tutti partire ed andarsene.

veramente il tuo intervento è a dir poco superficiale.

probabilmente scaturito dal fatto che hai la grossa fortuna di vivere in svizzera.

la normalità in italia è ben altra, tutto fuorché quello che faccio io.


----------



## sienne (6 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> sono contento di sapere che nel tuo mondo sienne io sia un ragazzo normale, se fosse vero non ci sarebbe alcun problema di disoccupazione.
> 
> ma sono d'accordo con te, la svizzera è un'isola felice.
> 
> ...



Ciao

ho la famiglia sparsa per il mondo ... so benissimo di cosa parlo e di cosa parli tu. 
C'è molta gente che s'imbocca le maniche e che si rialza ... con umiltà ogni giorno. 

È vero, che qui in Svizzera la disoccupazione è bassa ... anzi, bassissima. 
Ma in Spagna non lo è. Eppure, i miei cugini ecc. hanno mosso il culo e sono sparsi ovunque ... 

Bon. Basta. 

Era solo per dirti, che se giri la testa verso l'altra parte, ti renderai conto quante persone spostano montagne. 



Edit: Non ti rendi neanche conto, di quello che dici ... fortuna di vivere in Svizzera. 
E chi lo sa come è accaduto ...  ... ma fortuna vi è stato ... ero libera di muovermi. 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2016)

*...*



LDS ha detto:


> nel mio lavoro lo stipendio è una cosa, le mance sono un altra.
> 
> il mio stipendio non lo tocco nemmeno per vivere, come arriva lo spedisco tutto in italia.
> 
> ...


Io ero interessato a sapere come funziona li da te la cosa delle mance..

Perché dalle mie parti la diamo solo al cameriere al ristorante... Li come funziona??


----------



## oro.blu (6 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> è un argomento che io reputo interessante.
> 
> a me i soldi sono sempre piaciuti, come a tutti immagino, ho sempre dato il massimo per poterne guadagnare di più.
> 
> ...


Sai che ti manca? Un po' di umiltà. Certo hai studiato. Certo ti sei fatto il mazzo. Ma anche ti sei trovato al posto giusto al momento giusto. Un pizzico di fortuna ci vuole. Ma sono d'accordo con te che la fortuna non giustifica tutto.
Io dico che sono fortunata che ho un lavoro ed una casa. E che posso ancora permettermi alle volte di fare cene da 300 €.
Ma in realtà sono sacrifici e responsabilità. E non avere mai un momento libero mai abbastanza privacy. Mai abbastanza tempo per goderli veramente questi cazzo di soldi. E poi a che ti servono? A dare una lauta mancia al cameriere per sentirti figo e importante e poi pretendere dalla tua donna del momento che paghi lei ( magari guadagna 1/10 del tuo)....
Ti fa sentire bene questo?
Il mondo è fatto di lustrascarpe e di direttori di banca. Sono tutti necessari. Tutti indispensabili. Tutti moralmente alla stessa altezza. Non puoi dire che chi guadagna meno di te é un pezzente perché non può permettersi certe cose, non puoi dire che non si é dato da fare. Non lo sai. Non tutti per lo meno. La felicità ed il essere signori non sta nel avere soldi o potere, sta nel animo.

Dove è finito il tuo? Dove l'hai perso? Chi te l'ha portato via? Chi ti ha reso così?


----------

